# Gros bugs sur mon Ipad Mini 3



## hymnos (31 Août 2015)

Ça devient lourd les soucis sur cette machine pourtant neuve…

Le premier m'a mis dans une situation vraiment délicate. J'étais chargé d'enregistrer un concert unique d'excellents guitaristes dans un conservatoire parisien quand je me suis aperçu… que seule l'image avait été enregistrée ! Pas de son. J'ai cru un bon moment que j'avais stupidement mis le doigt sur le micro. Or, j'ai recommencé dernièrement l'enregistrement d'un concert et le son s'est coupé net au milieu de l'enregistrement !…  Du coup, je n'ai plus confiance en cette camera et ne l'utilise pas. Chiant quand-même 

Le second est tout aussi perturbant parce que rattaché lui aussi à une fonction de base le la tablette: le lecteur Ibooks. Je ne peux plus l'utiliser, il gèle régulièrement. Je suis obligé de faire un reboot chaque fois que je veux l'utiliser, c'est-à-dire tous les jours ! Re  ! 

Le basculement horizontal/vertical de l'écran bug aussi…

Comment peux-je résoudre ces soucis ? 

Merci par avance


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2015)

@hymnos, teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.



Si aucun changement, cela:


> 1 - Faire une sauvegarde de ton iPad dans iTunes après avoir connecté ton iPad à ton ordinateur.
> 2 - Sur l'iPad, aller dans Réglages / Général / Réinitialisation puis choisir "Effacer contenu et réglages". Ton iPad va se réinitialiser comme s'il sortait d'usine



Puis configure le comme un nouvel ipad et teste ta tablette.
Si aucun problème n'apparait, connecte l'appareil à l'ordi et restaure le avec la dernière sauvegarde à partir d'itunes.


----------



## hymnos (1 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ce retour ! J'ai en effet opté pour cette opération radicale, et ça marche à nouveau. J'attends de voir pour la vidéo tout de même.

Encore merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

Utiliser la caméra de l'iPad en usage pro? Pas franchement très pro non? Je suis un peu surpris... 

Ca reste utilisable pour du loisir, mais la qualité d'image déplorable (surtout pour un concert, ce que je connais bien je shoote des concerts pour une agence de presse), ce n'est pas sérieux... La caméra de l'iPad n'est pas destinée à ce genre d'usages...


----------

